# Copy of "Green Onion Guide" wanted



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I would like to use the German equvalent of France Passion for the first time this year. http://www.gruene-zwiebel.de/Web_GB/index.htm

However their website says... (Information about the parking-sites and all necessary data can be downloaded and printed from a google-map. The data is now available for free. Unfortunately, because of time and cost, we have had to give up the production up of a printed travel guide.)

- Can someone explain how I can download all the guide locations from Googlemaps to POIs in my TomTom as I dont carry a laptop onboard.

- Also if anyone has a 2010 printed copy they don't want, then I would be happy to buy it as I do like a written medium.

I have emailed the web site on the above but not had an answer. 
many thanks
Andrew


----------



## bungy69 (Jan 27, 2010)

its a bit of a phaff to say the least - but you basically use the link to open the bigger Google map, then click 'view it in google earth' which will download it to you PC as a .KML file, then you need a POI converter to change it to OV2


i dont have a TT anymore - converted to copilot on my android, but had a go anyway

So no guarantees about it working!!


----------



## bungy69 (Jan 27, 2010)

darnit - file didnt work - try again but its zipped this time


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi andrew TT.ov2 and Google .kml file in the zip file.

Ian


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow that was quick. Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. I have done and OV2 transfer once for France Aires so I will look up the notes I used and have a go tonight.

regards Andrew


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

TOMTOM POIs

Bungy69 and Olley. Many thanks to you both for your OV2 files. There is a difference in size between them so I tried both separately on my TomTom. They appear but not all that are on the website are showing. It may be my TomTom and I need to play with it more to find out. I see that the Green Onion website was updated on the 11th March 2011. Were your files created before this? 

If so I am happy to download and convert KML files if someone can explain how. I do have a copy of My POI Manager but have never used it. 

Many thanks
Andrew


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

PRINTING from Google Maps

I had a reply from Klaus (Green Onion) and he says they have no stocks of old guides left and suggests priting from Google Maps. I have not done this before but did manage to print the details for all the sites (55 pages) I see these are in Post Code order and have found a graphic to show their rough position.

However it would be good to be able to print the map with push pins showing. Currently in My Maps it leaves them off. Does anyone know how to do this?

regards Andrew


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Andrew, your post was my first knowledge of this site, so my .ov2 is up to date, there's 129 sites on it. How many do you think there should be?

Easiest way to copy the map is to size it how you want on screen, and then use a screen grab programme like "screen grab pro" from traction software, its free

Ian


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

olley said:


> Hi Andrew, your post was my first knowledge of this site, so my .ov2 is up to date, there's 129 sites on it. How many do you think there should be?
> 
> Easiest way to copy the map is to size it how you want on screen, and then use a screen grab programme like "screen grab pro" from traction software, its free
> 
> Ian


Thanks Olley. If its the latest then that is fine. I need to play with my TomTom POI functions as the display seems intermittent with these.

Re the map printing.. Doh of course, why didn't I think of that. I already have screen snip. I was so tied up with trying to fathom Google map printing. :roll:

It is worth printing the text content though as it is far better than what comes out in TomTom.

Thanks a lot.
Andrew


----------

